# Sciroxx Distributor Allegedly a Philadelphia Police Detective



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sciroxx Distributor Allegedly a Philadelphia Police Detective By Millard Baker A major anabolic steroid distribution ring involving at least 15 individuals and three law enforcement officers was dismantled in Philadelphia after an investigation by the Drug Enforcement Administration, the Federal Bureau of Investigation, the Philadelphia Police Department, and the United States Postal Inspection Service. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

